# Tier 11



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tier 11 - Preview






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druid*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_dZsgBuj3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rogue*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnJb-vYd3EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Warlock*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy-0zgaOnpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warrior*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bMRcGu2leA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shaman*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** Deathknight*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hunter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## asmolol (19. September 2010)

vollkommen 0815.
genauso wie alles nach s3


----------



## Lornorr (19. September 2010)

sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus das rogue set...


----------



## Dweencore (19. September 2010)

Sieht schonmal gut aus, kommt nicht an Classic heran aber gut.


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2010)

Gut, endlich mal wieder bc niveau.


----------



## Swordfish999 (19. September 2010)

Darf ich vllt. auf diesen Link hinweisen? http://www.buffed.de...ke-waffenfrage/
Wenn mir wer eine schnelle Antwort geben kann, kann ich vllt. noch einen anderen Schurken auf meinem Server glücklich machen.

lg

edit: Dudu sieht cool aus, Schurke find ich total dumm. Vorallem den Kopf


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. September 2010)

ich find das sieht total langweilig aus : /


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

Man merkt dass auch Blizz inzwischen begriffen hat dass man Texturen auch jenseits von 2KB ansoedeln kann. Gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders der Helm vom Schurkenset. (Auch wenn ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass Schurkenschultern NICHT leuchten sollten)

Die Flügel an den Druidenschultern wirken...angeklebt. 


Ich würde mit mehr plastischere Gürtel wünschen, man sieht ja an den wotlk plattengurten und Medivh in HdZ2 dass da mehr möglich ist.



Edit: Egal wie mans nimmt, auf jeden Fall ist es besser, als ein recyceltes Naxx Set xD


----------



## Lornorr (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Man merkt dass auch Blizz inzwischen begriffen hat dass man Texturen auch jenseits von 2KB ansoedeln kann. Gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders der Helm vom Schurkenset. (Auch wenn ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass Schurkenschultern NICHT leuchten sollten)
> 
> Die Flügel an den Druidenschultern wirken...angeklebt.
> 
> ...



stimmt, guter punkt. einerseits versuchen schurken sich heranzuschleichen und zu tarnen, andererseits funkeln die schultern wie ein leuchtturm :-)


----------



## redknife (19. September 2010)

Bis jetzt sehen die T11 Sets...HAMMA aus. Ich warte auf Paladin set =)


----------



## Freaking (19. September 2010)

das vom dudu schaut eher nach schami aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will wieder schulterstücke, die mein dudu rauchen kann xD


----------



## Vranthor (19. September 2010)

Endlich ._. Ich finds schick, und passt eigentlich auch sehr zu Cataclysm. Und hoffentlich wirds kein Set-Update so wie in WotLK mit dem ganzen Rotz da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinklstyn (19. September 2010)

Dudu-Set ist voll der Crap!


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. September 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> vollkommen 0815.
> genauso wie alles nach s3




omg, dir is schon bewußt, daß S3 eine 1:1 Kopie vom T6 is. Da frag ich mich was 0815 is?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2010)

Schurkenset geht gar nicht, Druide sieht dagegen gut aus.


----------



## DontaDella (19. September 2010)

Finde das Equipt Klasse, uh das Tauer Dudu sieht ma geilsten aus!! I need


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2010)

Wieso sind da eigentlich verschiedene Farben? Hat da jedes Volk seine eigenen?


----------



## xxardon (19. September 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> vollkommen 0815.
> genauso wie alles nach s3



nur mal so s1,s2,s3 ist eine kopie von t4,t5,t6 (ist nur andersfarbig) zudem muss ich sagen: wie alles nach s4... in wotlk sahen alle sets ************** aus :/


----------



## Tereos (19. September 2010)

irgendwie wirken die t11 elemente mal wieder abgegriffen und ausgelutscht. habe zwar net alle sets im kopf aber das sieht aus wie nen mix aus verschiedenen alten sets


----------



## Benegeserit (19. September 2010)

Schurke gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Druide naja...

Ich finde die Set's generell nicht wirklich hübsch/schön/ansprechend
wirkt alles so dahingeklatscht bzw. lustlos designed.


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2010)

Langweilig. Ich habe aber auch nichts anderes erwartet. Besonders die Druiden-Sets sehen einfach nur noch mies aus.


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso sind da eigentlich verschiedene Farben? Hat da jedes Volk seine eigenen?



wahrscheinlich sind es die verschiedenen varianten vom t11


10er, 25er und Heroic. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, da Blizz gemeint hat 10er und 25er bekommen den gleichen Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch sein, dass die 3. Farbe ein Random Set ist. D.h einzelne Gegenstände die gleich aussehen wie das Set aber ohne Bonus.


----------



## Königmarcus (19. September 2010)

mir gefällt das druiden-set richtig gut, vorallem die flügel sehen nice aus.
ein glück das ich ab cata druide zocke <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaus (19. September 2010)

Sind die Farben abhängig vom Volk oder sind das Itemlevel Abstufungen ( also z.B. T 11,5)?

Finde das Druiden-Set an sich sehr gelungen. Allerdings gefällt mir von der Farbe her nur die braune. Blau und weiß passen meiner Meinung nicht zu einem Druiden-Set; hätte da lieber noch ein grünes.

Das Schurken-Set hat was. Finde ich schick gemacht, auch wenns meinen Geschmack nicht so trifft.


----------



## Moronic (19. September 2010)

Trifft beides nicht meinen Geschmack. Besonders das Schurkenset sieht recht bescheiden aus.


----------



## Thoraros (19. September 2010)

Das Druidenset ist richtig klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die Auflösung des Screens ist so lala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schurke hingegen sieht aweng komisch aus.


----------



## Ôrcschurke (19. September 2010)

Druide is Top
Schurke eher nicht so..


----------



## HolyTauren (19. September 2010)

Sehr gute Sets!

Das Druiden-Set erinnert stark an einen Falken.

Das Schurken-Set ist sehr orientalisch angehaucht. Sieht sehr nach einem Dieb aus der gerade aus dem Palast des Sultans flüchtet. Aber auch elementare Eigenschaften des Dschinns sind zu finden.

Im Allgemeinen sehen die Sets mehr nach Classic aus.

Naja aber ich bin es Mittlerweile gewohnt das die Buffed.de-Mitglieder inzwischen alles nieder machen was Blizzard an Dingen veröffentlicht.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2010)

mhh naja ..wäre cool wenn blizz die klamotten mal in 3d machen würde^^..dieses aufgemalte ist nur noch öde heutzutage..


----------



## Gromark (19. September 2010)

druide ist gut,

aber schurke ist eher hässlich :O


----------



## Greenclaw23 (19. September 2010)

Find beide Sets geil.... Übers Dudu set brauchen wir garnet reden passt 1a zum dudu...
Schurken .... einfach voll geil... Son richtigen alli baba und die dröflzig räuber.... VOTE 4 Schurke t11 mit Kamel Mount !!!!! xD


----------



## Nekros4Necro (19. September 2010)

Also ich finde die Sets super.

Endlich ein Druiden-set der nicht nach einem Baum, einer Wurzel oder ähnliches aussieht. 

Und das Schurken-set sieht schön verstohlen aus. Vor allem die Kopfbedeckung des Schurkens ist sehr schön. 

Die erste Raidinstanz wird doch der Tempel in Uldum oder ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2010)

Nekros4Necro schrieb:


> Und das Schurken-set sieht schön verstohlen aus. Vor allem die Kopfbedeckung des Schurkens ist sehr schön.



Klar, vor allem nachts sieht man diesen wandelnden Leuchturm nicht.


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (19. September 2010)

Das Druiden-Set find ich klasse...des von den Schurken nich so aber es sieht auch nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyTauren (19. September 2010)

Nekros4Necro schrieb:


> Die erste Raidinstanz wird doch der Tempel in Uldum oder ?



Nein.

*Blackwing Descent
**Skywall: Throne of the Four Winds (In der Elementar Ebene der Luft)
**Bastion of Twilight

Das sind die Raids die zu anfang verfügbar sind. Und halt der Archa Klon auf Tol Barad.
*


----------



## BobaBasti (19. September 2010)

gibts schon Warlock?? 
schurke is ganz nett aber dudu ... naja


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> gibts schon Warlock??



leider noch nicht


----------



## xerkxes (19. September 2010)

Naja, hauptsache es leuchtet schön in den Kinderaugen.

Cataclysm scheint immer mehr ein billiger Abklatsch von Classic zu werden.


----------



## bloodyPete (19. September 2010)

wenns euch net gefällt holt sie euch einfach net...


----------



## HolyTauren (19. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Naja, hauptsache es leuchtet schön in den Kinderaugen.
> 
> Cataclysm scheint immer mehr ein billiger Abklatsch von Classic zu werden.


Cool gib mal deine Kristallkugel will auch in die Zukunft sehen.


----------



## xerkxes (19. September 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Cool gib mal deine Kristallkugel will auch in die Zukunft sehen.



Gibts solch alte Sprüche für Frostmarken?


----------



## HolyTauren (19. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Gibts solch alte Sprüche für Frostmarken?



Ne passt aber recht gut auf deine Aussage. Du scheints ja eine zu haben wenn du jetzt schon weißt das Cataclysm ein Classic Abklatsch wird.

Btw: Alt bedeutet nicht immer schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musik aus den 70ern kann doch durchaus gut sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. September 2010)

Druide gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Set hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Druiden T6 Set.

Schurke, naja ich finde es nicht sehr gelungen. Ist, aber alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Funkydiddy (19. September 2010)

Rogue sieht aus wie... .... wie ein Arabischer Wüstenhändler der als Nebenjob Meuchelmörder ist
Dudu sieht aus wie ... .... ne Schami-Vogel-Steckdose+Haare Mischung Oo


----------



## Jobbl (19. September 2010)

Mir gefällt das Schurken Set sehr, vorallem der Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Dudu Set is okay, aber net sooo mein Ding ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. September 2010)

Find beide ok, wobei mir die Helme nicht wirklich gefallen...und wie bereits erwähnt: warum muss der Schurke so sehr leuchten, dass er als Leuchturm fungieren könnte? Warum? Blizzard sollte mal was verstohlenes machen, in Braun- und Grüntönen vielleicht oder zumindestens ohne Scheinwerfer auf den Schultern/dem Helm.

Edit: das weiße Druiden-Set wäre meiner Meinung nach eher für einen Priester geeignet.


----------



## Synus (19. September 2010)

Das Dudu set ist sehr gut gelungen und ich finde es neben dem Holzstyle (welcher ja schon recht oft die Sets prägte) mal etwas neues (ja es gab zwar schonmal ein Set mit FLügeln, aber das alte war Steif und das neue ist sehr dynamisch und hat was majestätisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (19. September 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus das rogue set...




/sing


----------



## MrBlaki (19. September 2010)

Nice oO
Mir gefallen beide sehr gut!


----------



## madmurdock (19. September 2010)

Bisschen schwarz weiss deine Umfrage, wa?


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Bisschen schwarz weiss deine Umfrage, wa?



Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Cathan (19. September 2010)

Schurke sieht gut aus wobei man sich an den Gedanken eines Meuchelmörders der leuchtet wie 'ne Pufftür erstmal gewöhnen muss.
Druide passt wirklich gut finde ich.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Schurke sieht gut aus wobei man sich an den Gedanken eines Meuchelmörders der leuchtet wie 'ne Pufftür erstmal gewöhnen. [...]



Danke für die neue Signatur XD (auch wenn ich noch ein "muss" hinten drangesetzt habe)


----------



## Drop-Dead (19. September 2010)

Dudu gefällt mir nur das blaue und Rogue gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## Alcois (19. September 2010)

Schurkenset sieht aus wie Stoff finde ich


----------



## H4rdball (19. September 2010)

Dudu sieht ganz gut aus, dafür das es wohl das Einstiegs-Tier für Cata ist. Rouge sieht absolut gay aus, erinnert mich irgendwie an den Einheitsbrei aus ToC (sprich T9).


----------



## Held² (19. September 2010)

Druide T11 gefällt mir besonders im vergleich zu T10

Schurke T11 hingegen kommt ein bisschen komisch rüber der schurke ist doch eine Klasse di sich möglichst dunkel kleidet und nicht einen Radioaktivenschal anzieht


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2010)

dudu schulter gefallen mir ... irgendwie :O

naja immerhin ist es schon mal ein fortschritt zu den wotlk sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer meine meinung nich teilt stinkt ausm schritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Welche Sets sind den schon alles bekannt?


----------



## Held² (19. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dudu schulter gefallen mir ... irgendwie :O
> 
> naja immerhin ist es schon mal ein fortschritt zu den wotlk sets
> 
> ...



Du hast schon recht also T10 war im vergleich zu T6 eine katastrophe mit ein paar ausnahmen


----------



## Eyatrian (19. September 2010)

Es wird wieder die Standart Nörgler geben, aber druide find ich echt nice.. freu mich das anzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Welche Sets sind den schon alles bekannt?



Hunter, Warri und die 2 hier.

Die Bilder sind nicht von mir, aber ich versuch den Thread aktuell zu halten,
... sobald es Bilder von den andern Klassensets gibt, werd ich sie hinzufügen...


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Hunter und Warri hmm aber nur als Artwork oder?^^


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Hunter und Warri hmm aber nur als Artwork oder?^^



aye
*
Hunter
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Warrior*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (19. September 2010)

Nice! so mag ich das Blizz!


----------



## Lenay (19. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt Blizzard sich nicht mehr die Mühe, die sie sich eigentlich geben sollten bei den T-Sets.
Wenn man sich mal an die TBC- oder an die noch jetzige WotLK-Zeit erinnert waren diese optisch richtige Knüller gewesen.
Mal sehen wie es sich weiterhin alles entwickelt, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt sagt man doch ;.) ,oder auch "It's done if it's done" .

mfG Lenay


----------



## likoria (19. September 2010)

Druide sieht nicht übel aus und beim Schurken hat sich wohl ein T8 Schurke verrannt und ist auf der Gayparade gelandet? Hellblau und etwas tuchähnliches um den Hals? WTF?! Da is aber nix mit Schurke=Tödlich und Böse das sieht mir eher nach Kampf der Plüschhasen aus :3


----------



## Annovella (19. September 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> vollkommen 0815.
> genauso wie alles nach s3



Ach quatsch. Find die beiden Sets sehen mal wieder "etwas" anders aus und zugleich nicht schlecht.
Wer immer nur an den alten Dingen festhält, wird nichtmehr glücklich in der Zukunft. Kleiner Spruch von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (20. September 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Danke für die neue Signatur XD (auch wenn ich noch ein "muss" hinten drangesetzt habe)


np, ja das "muss" habe ich vergessen sry.


----------



## ThoWeib (20. September 2010)

Das Druidenset sieht schon mal sehr schick aus.

Beim Schurken-Helm bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob das wieder ein Ausblend-Kandidat wird. Der Rest des Sets sieht durchaus stylisch aus, wobei das entscheidende Volk (Untote) grade nicht dabei ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (20. September 2010)

Druide : sieht toll aus, passt
Schurke: sieht auch toll aus, passt aber sowas von garnicht. Schurke ist doch "im schatten versteckt"? Ein im schatten versteckter leuchturm ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (20. September 2010)

die sehen ideenslos und lieblos aus.


----------



## Marthum (20. September 2010)

Also das vom Druiden gefällt mir sehr. Besonders das, welches der Nachtelf und der Troll trägt. Das vom Tauren finde ich nicht ganz soo toll.

Schurke finde ich zu wenig schurkisch...


----------



## Rashnuk (20. September 2010)

Das Schurken Set ist nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Jedoch denke ich das ich das später noch mögen werde Irgendwie^^
Und die Dudu Flügeln sind totales Priester eigentum.. naja warten wir ab wie das Ingame rüberkommt.


----------



## schwarza (20. September 2010)

Der Schurkenhelm ist so Aladin-Like....

Aber immerhin deutlich besser als die Taucherglocke T10 Helm :-)


----------



## Korgor (20. September 2010)

WTF?!

Nen Druide hat grünes Gewand (aka N811) und kein Blaues. --> Gefällt mir nicht

Beim 2ten habe ich nur das Bild angesehen und dachte mir: Das muss Priest sein!
Erst später sah ich, dass da ja Schurke steht...

Also vom Style = fürn Arsch


----------



## Ghornat (20. September 2010)

Die Sets werden immer ähnlicher, WoW ist total abgestiegen, was die Rüstungen und Waffen angeht.

Sollten mal eine meiner Zeichnungen anschauen, die ich hingeschickt habe -.-


----------



## Sorzzara (20. September 2010)

Ghornat schrieb:


> Die Sets werden immer ähnlicher, WoW ist total abgestiegen, was die Rüstungen und Waffen angeht.
> 
> Sollten mal eine meiner Zeichnungen anschauen, die ich hingeschickt habe -.-



Bitte was? Schurke t10 und Krieger t10 ähnlich?

Pala T10 und Druide t10 ähnlich?

Wenn in wotlk überhaupt irgendwas richtig war, dann dass die Waffen und Rüstungen wieder dem Content entsprechend gut designt waren, im Gegensatz zu den Power Rangerrüstungen und Laserschwertern/Streitkolben in BC

Edit beugt vor, falls jetzt jemand mit den gleichartigen Sets per Rüstungsklasse im t9 Content kommt: Passt zur Story, hier hat der Argentumkreuzzug eine Armee versammelt, um die ICC zu stürmen. Und was trägt eine Armee? Genau, Uniformen.


----------



## Manotis (20. September 2010)

gefallen mir beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ted45 (20. September 2010)

Das Druidenset ist sehr stimmig, mit einer besseren Auflösung und in komplett "fehlerfreier" Darstellung bestimmt ein hübsches set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schurkenset ist, bis auf den Kopf, anschaulich. Auch wenn diese "Wurfsterne", "Kreutze" oder was auch immer das an den Schultern sein sollen, extrem schlecht aussehen. Da man den Char zum Glück eh zu 80% von hinten sieht, fällt das glücklicherweise weniger auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zum Schluss schnell den Helm ausblenden, an nem UD vorstellen und abspritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem, dass neue Sets immer so "lieblos" oder "einfallslos" gestalltet sein sollen, liegt eher an der Wahrnehmung. Früher gab es 1 Set, in einer Form, in einem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad und nur für gute Leute. Die Guten bekommen jetzt immernoch ihr "einzigartiges" oder eher doch nicht, Tier Set in Blau anstatt in Grün. Heroische und nicht Heroische Versionen sind der Grund. Es sollte nur die schwere Version geben, sowie früher. Dann wäre das Problem mit den Sets, ihrer Einzigartigkeit und ihrem Flair, meiner Meinung nach, schnell vom Tisch.


----------



## Cazor (20. September 2010)

mir gefallen beide Sets nicht. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt, das beim Schrken irgendwie der Hintern freiliegt oder aber, was ich eher glaube, das der Stil zu sehr an WotLK erinnert.
Die Farben sind immer noch so braungraublaugrün, also ich kann des nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Derulu (20. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> mir gefallen beide Sets nicht. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt, das beim Schrken irgendwie der Hintern freiliegt oder aber, was ich eher glaube, das der Stil zu sehr an WotLK erinnert.
> Die Farben sind immer noch so braungraublaugrün, also ich kann des nicht mehr sehen.



Steine/Erde, Wasser, Luft und Feuer sind ja auch rosa, neonorange, violett und sonnengelb...oder...sind die doch braun, grau, grünlich, bläulich, rötlich...?auch wenn dir die Farbgebung nicht gefällt, und das wird einigen so gehen...sie ist an die Elemente angelehnt und in den dazu passenden Farben gehalten


----------



## Vadesh (20. September 2010)

Das Druidenset erinnert mich stark an den Zeloten aus Warhammer online, die hatten auch so schicke Flügelchen an den Schultern.

Mir gefällts, wobei Druide schon besser aussieht als Schurke.


----------



## Cazor (20. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Steine/Erde, Wasser, Luft und Feuer sind ja auch rosa, babyblau, violett und sonnengelb...oder...sind die doch braun, grau, grünlich, bläulic, rötlich...




guck dir die classic Sets an, da hatten einige richtig Style. Und auch richtige Farben, nicht son Mischmasch als würde man ein Aquarell malen und alle Farben dazu zusammenmischen um dieses braungraublaugrün zu bekommen. Richtige Farben müssen nicht plüschig sein. Die Konturen der Sets sind auch WotLK-mässig. Bei den ganz alten Sets hatte man richtige Konturen. Ich will ja nicht die alten Sets aber die Richtung, die mit WotLK eingeschlagen wurde, könnte jetzt auch beendet werden. Hier mal ein Bild in Plüsch zur Erinnerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was haben denn "Steine/Erde, Wasser, Luft und Feuer" mit Rüstungen zu tun? Unter Leder für Schurken stell ich mir was Gassentaugliches vor. Dunkles Leder.
Keine grünen Riesenleuchtknöpfe. Im Druidenset kann auch ein wenig Naturverbundenheit vorkommen. Da helfen auch keine Flügel an den Schultern. Zum Troll mag das passen, das sieht ja fast RP-tauglich für Trolle aus. Wenn man die Schultern weglässt..
T9 Platte für Allie war schon so ein Crap aus Steinen, Lumpen und Fischresten. Während der Stoffie in scheinbar feinster polierter Platte einherschritt. Naja, bis auf Kopf und Beine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beeindruckend fand ich immer das Zeremonienset des Feldkommandanten. Paladin. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?set=544



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn in der Warsongschlucht so einer angerauscht kam wusste man Bescheid..


----------



## HostileRecords (20. September 2010)

Druide finde ich relativ gelungen, zumindest das Braune und das Weiße.
Rogue hingegen nicht wirklich, Sieht bisschen aus wie das T8... aber meiner meinung nach um längen schlechter.


----------



## Skuffel (25. September 2010)

Warlock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*

Komischer Helm

>.<


----------



## Synus (25. September 2010)

Und wieder muss ich wieder mal erwähnen.... wäre das Set an einer anderen Rasse (z.B. Untot) angezogen, dann würde es gleich besser aussehn, Menschen sind einfach unästhetisch xD

Der Helm des Warlock Sets macht mir irgendwie angst, sieht aus wie aus einem Horrorfilm ^^ allerdings erinnert das gesamte Set an diese Twilight Ascendants (diese Elementar-Rufer oder so) und ich mag es immer, wenns einen Bezug zu anderen WoW Figuren gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (25. September 2010)

Druide und Hexenmeister sehen okay aus.

Schurke ist einfach nur shit! (bis auf die Mütze ^^)


----------



## Manotis (25. September 2010)

Also Hexer find ich wie immer sehr stylisch!


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> Und wieder muss ich wieder mal erwähnen.... wäre das Set an einer anderen Rasse (z.B. Untot) angezogen, dann würde es gleich besser aussehn, Menschen sind einfach unästhetisch xD



/sign

Dazu kommt noch:
Die Screenshots vor neutralem Hintergrund (keine Kritik am TE) sagen ganz einfach garnichts aus.
Der ingame Screen vom Druiden T11 sieht deutlich besser aus als das das was davor gepostet wurde, und selbst die schönsten Sets sahen auf neutralen Screens schon immer häßlich aus...


----------



## Renox110 (25. September 2010)

Wir Schurken mal wieder die hässlichen T Sets. Die Hexer mal wieder die Styleischsten...


----------



## Der Jens (25. September 2010)

couldn't care less, ich hab drei haare auf der brust, und da sieht man das ja bekanntlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (26. September 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> vollkommen 0815.
> genauso wie alles nach s3



/sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gormogon (26. September 2010)

druide sieht ganz gut aus ...warlock und rog überzeugen mich nicht so...


----------



## iShock (26. September 2010)

Loooool Hexer erinnert mich irgendwie an nen schlechtes Batmankostüm. Schurke gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.... Druide schon eher..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bin auch dafür das es mehr Richtung Classic oder zumindest mal wieder Sets kommen die mit T6 mithalten können (fand T6 hatte insgesamt die schönsten Sets) =)


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (26. September 2010)

Also die Druidensets sind seit T7 vom Aussehen her total langweilig, das Rogueset ist jetzt das zweite in Folge das eher nach SadoMaso aussieht als nach Heimlichkeit und Gemeuchel. 
Warlock gefällt mir etwas mehr, würde aber bald besser zum DK passen.

Alles in allem kann ich meinen Vorschreiben nur zustimmen, es ist mal wieder 0815 in zwei Tagen hingeklatscht, keine Innovation.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das wieder 4-5 Non-Set-Items das gleiche Model haben wie die Setitems, und schon hat man das gleiche wie in WotLK...


----------



## Zockerkrieger (26. September 2010)

das hexer set sieht ja mal richtig schlecht aus


----------



## Skuffel (26. September 2010)

*Warrior:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusxE (26. September 2010)

Druiden-Set macht schon was her ,Warlock hat was (vieleicht ein wenig zu Bunt ) ,aber Rouge also wen oder was fällt sowas ein ,gefällt mir überhaupt nicht
Da war doch das Letzte -Set um einige (Sorry)um Welten besser !!!!


----------



## Skuffel (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Undead sieht ein bisschen besser aus.

Nur der Helm ist immernoch irritierend.


----------



## exactor (26. September 2010)

oohh jemand aufgefallen beim hexer set des die männer da neinen neuen bart haben?


----------



## jeef (26. September 2010)

wieder mal 0815 dahin geknallt -.-


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Der Lock Kopf sieht scheiße aus, außerdem ähnelt es extrem dem T2....


----------



## Izara (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schon wieder was eintöniges langweiliges fürn Hexer.. könnt kotzen.. ich will endlich was BUNTES, blizzard! -.- argh

das vom druiden hat mich jetzt aber grad umgehaun    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTony montana (26. September 2010)

hexer schaut nice aus schurke find ich auch gut


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. September 2010)

Ich finde die sehen alle sehr gelungen aus !

Vorallem das Hexerset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann gerne so weiter gehen ^^

Mal aufs Pala Set warten.


MFG
Pala


----------



## Vranthor (26. September 2010)

Es ist immernoch die Beta, d.h nicht Final. Die Set's koennen sich noch aendern, keine Panik auf der Titanic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (26. September 2010)

augenkrebs


----------



## Kleina Jäga (26. September 2010)

schurke naja...., dudu schon besser aber naja...., hexer iwie geil
Und auf krieger und hunter freu ich mich scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (26. September 2010)

Geiiiiiiooäääll xD


----------



## Tamîkus (26. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Endlich ._. Ich finds schick, und passt eigentlich auch sehr zu Cataclysm. Und hoffentlich wirds kein Set-Update so wie in WotLK mit dem ganzen Rotz da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sign und das man sich die t teile nur aus der jeweiligen raid inni holen kan und net für marken bzw heldentumpunkte die in cata kommen werden die leute sollen was für ihr eq tun und net stumpf punkte/marken farmen bis sie eine der besten sets haben


----------



## Kindgenius (26. September 2010)

Also der Warri Helm macht schonmal Lust auf mehr...


----------



## Versace83 (26. September 2010)

Schurke gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, da ich mit meinem Schurken ab Cata eh nur noch PVP machen werde sobald er 85 ist. Ein MAin als reiner PVP Char hat doch auch mal was.
Das Hexenmeister und Druiden Set finde ich gut


----------



## lavora123 (26. September 2010)

iomga  ales'HG ÄLSLICH


----------



## Jadimal (26. September 2010)

Also ich find das Krieger-Set sieht echt Spitze aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So vom Style her passt es einfach irgentwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fl01 (26. September 2010)

Ich finde das Dudu Set richtig gut im Gegensatz zu dem Schurken Set. Das Hexer Set sieht einfach nur Hammer aus!
Cataclysm kann kommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfracht (26. September 2010)

Was uns die Herren Blizzard wieder auftischen wollen ist der Hammer.


----------



## BioHassan (26. September 2010)

Hmmm also: Das erste Dudu set sieht noch nach Dudu aus, die andern beiden geraten immer näher an Shammy ran meiner Meinung nach. Die Rogue-Sets find ich, leuchten zu extrem dafür das Schurken eigentlich UNENTDECKT bleiben müssen um z.B. im PvP zu überleben. Joa da ich selbst 5 Jahre lang bis zu meinem WoW-Tod einen Warlock gespielt habe finde ich das Set eigentlich recht gut gelungen, bist auf den Helm der ein bischen mühelos da draufgeklatscht worden ist ...

Ich sag ja, auch wenn ich Classic nie raiden war: T1-3 vom Warlock rulez (aber so geht es euch mit den anderen Klassen bestimmt auch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (26. September 2010)

Also der Kriegerhelm alleine sieht schon sehr geil aus, ich freue mich wirklich auf das komplette Set.



Versace83 schrieb:


> Schurke gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, da ich mit meinem Schurken ab Cata eh nur noch PVP machen werde sobald er 85 ist. Ein MAin als reiner PVP Char hat doch auch mal was.
> Das Hexenmeister und Druiden Set finde ich gut


Ich hab sogar 2 Mains als PvP Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lavora123 schrieb:


> iomga ales'HG ÄLSLICH


was will es uns damit mitteilen?


----------



## Ranva (26. September 2010)

Also das Druidensett gefällt mir sehr gut, vorallem weil die Schultern Federn verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 T10 war einfach nur fail!

Schurke is auch net mein Fall.

Das Hexersett geht so, da war T10 besser.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (26. September 2010)

Grottenschlecht und 0815 aber was will man noch erwarten von Blizz?? Die haben ihr geld gemacht aber solange es genug Leute gibt die ohne WoW nicht Leben Können und trotz das es immer Schlechter wird blizz die kohle vorbei bringen ändert sich nix. 

Gebt euch doch mal endlich ein Ruck und lasst 5 jahre WoW zu ende gehen anstatt immer rum zunörgel aber trotzdem immer schon brav 13 euro(Nach 5 jahren immer noch 13 euro zuverlangen bei dem Konzern gewinn ist eine frechheit) bezahlen und jedem addon hinterher zurennen,um ja mit lila Pixel mal wer zusein was man sonst nicht ist. 

Der Lichtking ist tot und WoW auch meine chars haben ihre Rente verdient^^


zu dem T11 wen ich als Dudu Flügel haben will gehe ich in Flugform anstatt son Liebloses von einen Überbezahlten Grafiker misslungenen set teil zutragen.


----------



## Nexus.X (26. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> guck dir die classic Sets an, da hatten einige richtig Style. Und auch richtige Farben, nicht son Mischmasch als würde man ein Aquarell malen und alle Farben dazu zusammenmischen um dieses braungraublaugrün zu bekommen. Richtige Farben müssen nicht plüschig sein. Die Konturen der Sets sind auch WotLK-mässig. Bei den ganz alten Sets hatte man richtige Konturen. Ich will ja nicht die alten Sets aber die Richtung, die mit WotLK eingeschlagen wurde, könnte jetzt auch beendet werden.


Also ich persönlich konnte mit der Farbgestaltung der Classicsets nichts anfangen. Ich finde sie einfach viel zu knallig bunt und krass im Farbton.
Das etwas blassere und matte Design seit Ende BC, bzw Wotlk (T1 ausgenommen) liegt mir deutlich mehr und passt auch eher in die Welt als solch ein Powerranger Outfit wie vom Pala/Krieger (Classic PvP) bzw Hunter (Classic T2).

Stell dir mal einen gelb leuchtenden Blitze-Pala in der düsteren Drachenöde oder Eiskrone vor ... schrecklich.

Was das "abgeklatscht" angeht. 
Nach knapp 150 verschiedenen Sets (grob geschätzt, nicht nachgerechnet) ist es einfach kaum mehr möglich ein neues zu entwickeln, das keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit vorherigen hat. Irgendjemand wird immer sagen "Ach, das ist ja von ... abgekupfert" - und nachdem sich dann manche Leute auf den Kopf gestellt und durch eine Fernglasröntgennachtsichtbrille geschaut, fallen ihnen die Gemeinsamkeiten "irgendwie" auch auf und schon ist ein ansich feines Set wieder bei der Mehrheit "unten durch".
Sowas ist einfach unvermeidbar.

Zu den Sets per se:
Ich finde das Druiden Set sehr gut gelungen und vor allem die Flügel gefallen mir, wenn sie Ingame noch eine nette Animation kriegen.
Schurke ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber bis auf die Schultern gefällt mir der Wüstenräuber-Look.
Hexer kann ich noch nicht ganz definieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Krieger hat wiederrum schonmal einen netten Ansatz.

MfG


----------



## Nimbe (26. September 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Sehr gute Sets!
> 
> Das Druiden-Set erinnert stark an einen Falken.
> 
> ...


/sign totales sign





druide is echt cool gefällt mir gut


----------



## Octazooka (26. September 2010)

Das Druiden Set finde ich mal richtig geil, das Schurken-Set hat eigentlich auch, wobei der Kopf nur ein bisschen seltsam aussieht. ^^ Aber meine eigene Klasse, Hexer, sieht mal wieder aus wie ne Witzfigur, ist ja klar -_- Die Brust ist vom Stil her der von T10 total ähnlich, und der Kopf sieht einfach nur lächerlich aus Oo Schultern sind wenigstens noch ganz okay.


----------



## Cathan (26. September 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Aber meine eigene Klasse, Hexer, sieht mal wieder aus wie ne Witzfigur,



Mal wieder? ihr hattet die geilsten T-sets überhaupt.
gut auser eventuell T9, wobei das bei so zimlich jeder Klasse crap war.


----------



## Sèv! (26. September 2010)

WoW!

Das Rogue Set gefällt mir doch echt gut,mit Umhang und Waffe und warscheinlich ohne Helm wäre es Top.

Beim Druiden Set gefallen mir die Schultern nicht soo dolle,aber sonst eigel. ganz gut.

Beim Hexer Set finde ich den Kopf nicht so gut,aber ein Glück das man den ausblenden kann


Mal schauen wie die anderen aussehen werden


----------



## Orð (26. September 2010)

also warlock geht ja ma garnich. is ne mischung aus totesritter(kopf), fischschuppen, krieger (schulter) und sollen das fledermausflügel auf der robe sein? arme warlock-gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisjoghurt (26. September 2010)

hahaa cool dudu schultern kann man wieder rauchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde das schurken set sehr ansprechend erinnert mich auch an assasinen mit dem turban sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Dark_Pala (26. September 2010)

Also ich finde ja man sollte nicht zu hart mit Blizz in die Kitik gehn... 11 Tiersets zu mindestens 9 Klassen zu entwerfen, eo auch noch jeder denk WOOt tHe fUcK ist auch nicht einfach.
Ich find die Sets vom Druiden und Schurken relativ gut, obwohl es stimmt das classic sicher nicht mehr erreicht wird. Blizz sollte sich vlt sowas überlegen, wie zB leicht leuchtende Auren um einen herrunm, um den UNterschied zwischen normalem und Tier epic zu verdeutlichen. Denn durch komplett neue designes wir es schwierig immer wieder andere Sets zu übertreffen.

mfg


----------



## Tereos (26. September 2010)

Hexer ganz klar durchgefallen


----------



## Cathan (26. September 2010)

Dark_Pala schrieb:


> Ich find die Sets vom Druiden und Schurken relativ gut, obwohl es stimmt das classic sicher nicht mehr erreicht wird.


Stylisher als T1/T3 ist es auf jeden fall.


----------



## Manotis (26. September 2010)

> Grottenschlecht und 0815 aber was will man noch erwarten von Blizz?? Die haben ihr geld gemacht aber solange es genug Leute gibt die ohne WoW nicht Leben Können und trotz das es immer Schlechter wird blizz die kohle vorbei bringen ändert sich nix.
> 
> Gebt euch doch mal endlich ein Ruck und lasst 5 jahre WoW zu ende gehen anstatt immer rum zunörgel aber trotzdem immer schon brav 13 euro(Nach 5 jahren immer noch 13 euro zuverlangen bei dem Konzern gewinn ist eine frechheit) bezahlen und jedem addon hinterher zurennen,um ja mit lila Pixel mal wer zusein was man sonst nicht ist.
> 
> ...


Ich frag mich gerade was du dann noch im WoW Forum suchst..


----------



## Barkyo (26. September 2010)

kein vergleich zu wotlk
da sahen nur t8 und t10 richtich gut aus

die sets gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut. hoffentlich bleibt das so... freu mich besonders auf hunter da es davon ja schon ne konzeptzeichnung gibt welche seehr geil ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (26. September 2010)

Einige gute Ansätze, aber:

Äußerlich kann man wieder mal nicht unterscheiden ob es sich um ein Stoff,- Leder,- oder Platte-Set handelt. Alles ziemlich wuchtig, beliebig, austauschbar.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. September 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Grottenschlecht und 0815 aber was will man noch erwarten von Blizz?? Die haben ihr geld gemacht aber solange es genug Leute gibt die ohne WoW nicht Leben Können und trotz das es immer Schlechter wird blizz die kohle vorbei bringen ändert sich nix.
> 
> Gebt euch doch mal endlich ein Ruck und lasst 5 jahre WoW zu ende gehen anstatt immer rum zunörgel aber trotzdem immer schon brav 13 euro(Nach 5 jahren immer noch 13 euro zuverlangen bei dem Konzern gewinn ist eine frechheit) bezahlen und jedem addon hinterher zurennen,um ja mit lila Pixel mal wer zusein was man sonst nicht ist.



Du hast natürlich ein Recht auf deine Meinung keine Frage. Aber wer glaubst du dass du bist, dass du uns hier vorschreiben oder raten kannst, was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben? 
So eine arrogante Frecheit schlägt alles was Blizz sich leistet um längen! Und jetzt Troll dich, Troll, deine "Ratschläge" interessieren keinen.



BTT: Hexenset sieht aus wie ein Witz...eigentlich wie immer das erste Set bei nem Addon. Hexer T4: Witz T5: Geil. T7: Witz (Genau wie T3) T8: Geil

Zum Krieger sag ich nichts solange man nur den Helm hat, ausser: Bitte Blizzard, überlegt euch das mit den leuchtenden Kristallen nochmal gut. Noch ein Powerranger Set (Pala T5 anyone?) braucht und will glaub ich auch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (26. September 2010)

Bin sogar dafür,das Blizzard die Sets extrem häßlich macht,Hauptsache die Kinder aus WoW verschwinden.
Vorallem auf RP Server gibts zuviele die dort und auch in WoW allgemein nichts verloren haben.
WoW ist kein Spiel wo man stundenlang rumhüpft und nur Abkürzungen wie ein Vollhorst schreibt.


----------



## MOLD (27. September 2010)

Mal abgesehn von denn Set's ich finde das die Set-Boni für die Sets unterscheidlich sein sollten.. 
Sprich: 10ner normal die und die setboni und jehöher es geht 25er sollte eine wesentlich bessere Boni bekommen..
Man macht sich die mühen ja net umsonst, aber wie schon einer sagte wenn 10 und 25er Loot eh gleich bleiben sollen
(Was totaler schwachsinn ist in mein Augen) Wird das eh überflüssig, naja bleibt nur noch abwarten und Tee trinken. 
Ich freu mich dennoch riesig aufs addon! Und werde denn erfolg mir holen erster 85er auf dem Real! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostic (27. September 2010)

hm sieht bis jetzt ja gut aus also bis auf rouge und hexi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (27. September 2010)

Ich find das Druidenset ganz schick, wobeis für mich kein schöneres PVE Set gibt wie : T2 / PVP Set : S3


----------



## Deathloc (27. September 2010)

Mir gefallen alle neuen Tier-Sets. Das T11 vom WL sieht eigentlich echt nice aus, wenn ihr mich fragt. ^.~ Hoffe nur, dass die anderen Sets in dem Stil bleiben.


----------



## Lord Gama (27. September 2010)

Mir persönlich etwas zu langweilig... Sieht schon wieder irgendwie alles gleich aus... ich find die Sets müssen richtig protzig sein.

Hexer und Druide gehen ja noch, aber Schurke????

Nee, dann lieber nackt...


----------



## odinxd (27. September 2010)

ich persönlich erinnere mich bevor ich urteile an die situation bevor t10 rauskam davor t9 usw. ich habe mir die sets angeguckt und mir immer gedacht: das sieht ja albern aus oder immer das gleiche. aber als ich die sets dann ingame sah, haben sie mir doch ganz gut gefallen. ich denke man muss sie erstmal in original und an seiner eigenen rasse sehen um es genau zu beurteilen.

aber was ich vorweg sagen kann: das hexer set gefällt mir recht gut, hat was mit den hörnern^^ aber hexer sets fand ich generell fast immer sehr interessant 

edit: t9 set fand ich wirklich viel zu langweilig, da wurde sich wenig mühe gegeben. jede platte jeder stoff war gleich ausser halt alli seitig aber wer spielt schon beide fraktionen im hohen content?^^


----------



## Dling (27. September 2010)

Sry aber bin ich wirklich der einzige, der die Classic Sets scheiße findet?
Die 60er Sets waren einfallslos und hässlich.
Zu Tier 11:
Hexer ist ma richtig geil.
Schurke mag ich nicht.
Druide is auch nich schlecht.
(Einzige Ausnahme in Classic is der Hexer)


----------



## Sorzzara (27. September 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Mir persönlich etwas zu langweilig... Sieht schon wieder irgendwie alles gleich aus... ich find die Sets müssen richtig protzig sein.
> 
> Hexer und Druide gehen ja noch, aber Schurke????
> 
> Nee, dann lieber nackt...



Wie protzig hättest dus denn gerne? Cyberhaifisch mit Laserkanone im Maul auf der Schulter? 12 Meter durchmessende Flammensäulen?

Die Sets leuchten an allen Ecken und enden, haben teils riesige Schulterstücke, haben Partikeleffekte, bewegen sich...was wollt ihr denn noch? oO


----------



## Cathan (27. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Sry aber bin ich wirklich der einzige, der die Classic Sets scheiße findet?
> Die 60er Sets waren einfallslos und hässlich.


Viele sets waren wirklich hässlich, aber lass dass nicht die "Classic war so toll" Heuler mitbekommen.


----------



## Dling (27. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Viele sets waren wirklich hässlich, aber lass dass nicht die "Classic war so toll" Heuler mitbekommen.



Ich glaub ich werds richtig GROß nochmal schreiben damit sie es mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (27. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Sry aber bin ich wirklich der einzige, der die Classic Sets scheiße findet?
> Die 60er Sets waren einfallslos und hässlich.
> Zu Tier 11:
> Hexer ist ma richtig geil.
> ...



Nein, du bist nicht der einzigste ^^
Ich z.B finde die Palasets von damals alle Kacke oO


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> ich persönlich erinnere mich bevor ich urteile an die situation bevor t10 rauskam davor t9 usw. ich habe mir die sets angeguckt und mir immer gedacht: das sieht ja albern aus oder immer das gleiche. aber als ich die sets dann ingame sah, haben sie mir doch ganz gut gefallen. ich denke man muss sie erstmal in original und an seiner eigenen rasse sehen um es genau zu beurteilen.
> 
> aber was ich vorweg sagen kann: das hexer set gefällt mir recht gut, hat was mit den hörnern^^ aber hexer sets fand ich generell fast immer sehr interessant
> 
> edit: t9 set fand ich wirklich viel zu langweilig, da wurde sich wenig mühe gegeben. jede platte jeder stoff war gleich ausser halt alli seitig aber wer spielt schon beide fraktionen im hohen content?^^



xD...die Intention hinter T9 war eigentlich eine "Uniform" einer "Armee" für den Sturm auf die Zitadelle. Daher diese Gleichartigkeit, eben wie eine Uniform...


----------



## soca291 (27. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht der einzigste ^^
> Ich z.B finde die Palasets von damals alle Kacke oO



naja nich nur damals heute sind se auch noch kacke
ich hoffe sie bekommen endlich ma eins das net nach powerranger kostüm ausschaut^^


----------



## Theórine (27. September 2010)

naja dudu sieht wieder recht abwechslungsreich aus das set ist sogar recht schön,aber es is sicher nur eine frage der zeit,wann der kleine rabe/die krähe aufer schulter nen geier mit meterlangem hals oder nen pfau mit 8x chargroßen federn wird

wl is eher warri/dk mäßig

und schurke.... sieht nicht angemessen für die klasse aus,macht zu wenig her von der farbe und dem design der teile


----------



## NarYethz (27. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso sind da eigentlich verschiedene Farben? Hat da jedes Volk seine eigenen?



ich nehm mal an das wird: t11 und t11 heroic sein.. ich weis nich ob sie im heroic dann doch zwischen 10 und 25er unterscheiden..


ich find das schurkenset klasse, sieht bisschen nach assassin aus, dieser effekt im gesicht (so bisschen wie ein magisches tuch, das das gesicht verhüllt oda so)
hexerset sieht find ich auch schnieke aus, wobei ich das t5 und t8 bisher am geilsten fand, putress ftw : )
auch das dudu set sieht ganz gut aus, wobei ich diesem "federn sehen angeklebt aus" zustimmen muss... das einzige was ich noch nich so toll find dran, sind diese komischen rechtecke oda was das is am kopfteil.. für mich noch undefinierbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf das krieger-set bin ich mal sehr gespannt, denn dieser stein-style von den drachen sieht ja schon geil aus und bin gespannt ob sie das am t11 set auch so umsetzen, kopf sieht ja mal danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Theórine (27. September 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ich nehm mal an das wird: t11 und t11 heroic sein.. ich weis nich ob sie im heroic dann doch zwischen 10 und 25er unterscheiden..
> 
> 
> ich find das schurkenset klasse, sieht bisschen nach assassin aus, dieser effekt im gesicht (so bisschen wie ein magisches tuch, das das gesicht verhüllt oda so)
> ...






naja der helm sieht bisschen vom S3 set vom dudu geklaut aus,welches damals wohl von diesen rabenteilen inner scherbenwelt,den sethekk,inspiriert sein sollte.
aber die dinger anner seite sind echt etwas undefinierbar.


----------



## Nekrit (27. September 2010)

soca291 schrieb:


> naja nich nur damals heute sind se auch noch kacke
> ich hoffe sie bekommen endlich ma eins das net nach powerranger kostüm ausschaut^^



Haha... 

Muss man sich nur pala T5 Ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (1. Oktober 2010)

*Warrior T11:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Oktober 2010)

Hmm nun ja, nicht überragend, aber auch keine Katastrophe. Aber die Farben passen irgendwie nicht. Will nicht wissen, unter welcher Strahlenbelastung der Träger zu leiden hat.


----------



## PiaMarie (1. Oktober 2010)

Die immer am meckern sind,bewirbt euch bei denen und macht es besser...


----------



## Gehrhard (1. Oktober 2010)

Das von Druiden ist ein totaler abklatsch von T7 nur mit Federn


----------



## Amraam (1. Oktober 2010)

Das hexer-set sieht toll aus.

die flügel könnten ruhig bischen mehr ausgearbeitet werden (größser^^).

am genjalsten fand ich bisher das Hexer-T6 ....

(obwohl, gnomen-hexer in T6 errinerten mich doch recht stark an den "zu fangenden ball" bei Hary potter ^^)


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

Man kann mittlerweile sehen das sich das Hero Set um einiges vom nh Set abhebt, ich finde dieses Blaue leuchten beim Krieger richtig toll.
Pink wäre sicher auch interessant.


----------



## weddingcrusher (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Schurke eigentlich ganz gut
und wär ne Überlegung Wert mal meinen Dudu
intensiver zu zocken, damit der auch sein T11 bekommt


----------



## Skuffel (14. Oktober 2010)

Endlich gute Bilder davon:*


Priest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Shaman*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Deathknight* (Helm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Uuuund Mage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BastiMM94 (14. Oktober 2010)

sicher das das Schami sein soll? 
sieht für mich eher nach hunter aus...
wenn ich mir vorstelle mit meinem Schami mit cata so rum zu laufen kommen mir die tränen... =(
Das is doch kein Schami set =(

*kein fan!*

Mage schaut wirklich interessant aus... 
Priester finde ich auch sehr nice passt irgendwie zum "thema" in Cata...


----------



## cingee (14. Oktober 2010)

sehen sehr nice aus ... vom mage sehr geil aber ich weiss nicht ob das zum mage passt wohl eher so ein hexer ding ... und das vom priest wohl eher mage... und das beste kommt wohl zum schluss ^^ HUNTER bin mal gespannt obs diese skizze wird .


----------



## Skuffel (14. Oktober 2010)

BastiMM94 schrieb:


> sicher das das Schami sein soll?
> sieht für mich eher nach hunter aus...



Dachte ich mir auch zuerst^^ mal sehen was boubouille meint


----------



## saat4ever (14. Oktober 2010)

cingee schrieb:


> sehen sehr nice aus ... vom mage sehr geil aber ich weiss nicht ob das zum mage passt wohl eher so ein hexer ding ...



Jo seh ich auch so. MAge sieht nicht schlecht aus aber würde echt besser zum Warlock passen.


----------



## BalianTorres (14. Oktober 2010)

BastiMM94 schrieb:


> sieht für mich eher nach hunter aus...



Also bitte, nach nem Hunter-Set sieht das wohl am wenigsten aus......

Mein Ele wird sich jedenfalls über das neue T11 freuen. Gab schon schlimmere.....


----------



## sensêij1988 (14. Oktober 2010)

zum glück Blende ich die Helme immer aus der DK Helm is ja ma nen NO GO


----------



## BastiMM94 (14. Oktober 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Also bitte, nach nem Hunter-Set sieht das wohl am wenigsten aus......



sicher? dann guck dir ma das t10 vom hunter an... is genau das gleich nur ohne die spitzen auf den Schulter...
das is doch kein Schami set mehr... ab t3 fand ich die schami sets wirklich nice (bis t6) was mit WOTLK so kam war auch nich so richtig mein ding...(t7 war ja auch nur nen t3 abklatsch) wobei ich das T10 wieder ganz nett fand
naja... jeder hat nen anderen geschmack...
könnte man sich lange drüber streiten...


----------



## Ghorgoroth (14. Oktober 2010)

Also im Gegensatz zu den WotLK Sets sehn die ja mal richtig Gut aus!


----------



## Norica (14. Oktober 2010)

jipii ich werd eine Laufende Leuchtkugel  oder springbrunnen an den schultern



-_- will kein wasserspender sein hahahahahaha


----------



## Morfelpotz (14. Oktober 2010)

Mage over all..... das ist ja mal pervers geil


----------



## Thanu (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was manche Leute hier für Probleme haben,

ich finde fast alle sets sehr gut gelungen, nur das Rogue Set ist nicht ganz mein Ding...und das Schamanen Set könnte man eingentlich auch den Huntern geben, aber wayne

Das Warlock set sieht an den Menschen Bildern nicht so gut aus, passt aber wirklich ziemlich gut zum Undead
Magier sehen auch richtig gut aus (zumindest die männliche Variante, die weibl. wirkt nicht ganz so gut), und zusammen mit dem Priester passen die ziemlich gut zu dem "Cataclysm-Flair" finde ich. Der Dk Helm passt da wie ich finde auch ganz gut zu!
Das Druiden auch sehr geil aus sehen (egal welche Rasse) muss wohl nicht gesagt werden =)

bin ziemlich zufrieden damit und hab hohe Erwartungen für meine heilende Leuchtbüchse


----------



## Shendria (14. Oktober 2010)

Immer diese Schamanen-Sets an Menschen... das kann ja gar net gut aussehn... ;P

Hmmm, meine Begeisterung für die Sets hält sich noch in Grenzen.... Auf jeden Fall bin ich wieder mal froh, das ich ne Schamanin hab. Die Sets sehn an Weiblein einfach besser aus, als an Männlein..... das gelb/grün und grün/grün Set find ich ziemlich okay, nichts weltbewegendes, aber auf jeden Fall besser als T9.

An alte Sets kommts allerdings noch lang nicht dran. T3, T6 z.b. wird auch nicht von T11 abgelöst in meiner Lieblings-T-Set-Liste... 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Set nur an nen Sumpf... schlammige Farben, mit ein wenig Unterstützung von giftgrün.... radioaktiver Sumpf....

Aber mal sehn wie das ganze dann an meiner Schamanin aussieht, mit nem netten Gürtel, Schild, Streitkolben usw. Um nen Frisörbesuch wird se halt nicht rumkommen.... Wie heißts so schön: Roat und Grian mocht Narrn schian...


----------



## Skuffel (15. Oktober 2010)

* Mit Abstand das lustigste Tier 11 Set:


Deathknight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Vranthor (15. Oktober 2010)

... und mit abstand das haesslichste T-Set allerzeiten. ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Oktober 2010)

Mage und Dk fehlen mir die Worte.. einfach geil


----------



## Chirogue (15. Oktober 2010)

Puh sind doch wieder diese 0815 BC-Sets mit viel geleuchte damits hochwertig aussieht... hab gehofft sie würden wieder mehr in richtung der classic sets gehen..

schade


----------



## Oktanpower (15. Oktober 2010)

Mage is einfach das beste, freu mich schon drauf.
die anderen schaun auch gut aus.
Der schurke wird dann son Alibaba Räuber hihi


----------



## Holzbruch (15. Oktober 2010)

Mage und Dk haben für mich eindeutig das Ranking gewonnen, die Sets sehen richtig genial aus.

Vorallem das Mage-Set hats mir angetan.. Da ich Feuer-Mage spiele, passt das ja mal so richtig


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (15. Oktober 2010)

http://static.wowhead.com/uploads/screenshots/normal/184049.jpg

Soviel zum Dk


----------



## Flowersun (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe das Priester und das Magier Set


----------



## odinxd (15. Oktober 2010)

sehen ja mal ganz interessant aus... besonders dk: "ich bin ein kleiner könig..." 

und wo bleibt nun das pala set??? war ja klar das des als letztes kommt^^


----------



## Skuffel (15. Oktober 2010)

*Hier sieht das Set richtig gut aus.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Palas können sich freuen


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

DK und Mage sehen mal mördermäßig geil aus
Druide und Priest sind auch sehr schick
Der Rest gefällt mir einigermaßen gut
Nur der Schurke sieht ranzig aus, das ist nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Azagahl098 (15. Oktober 2010)

Die DK , Mage und Warrior Sets sind richtig nice!


----------



## Captn.Pwn (16. Oktober 2010)

videos verlinken wäre noch cool schurkenset z.b. sieht animiert nämlich 100 mal besser aus 

ansonsten was soll ich sagen einfach top sets, endlich verbessert blizz seine wotlk ausrutscher


----------



## Snagard (16. Oktober 2010)

ich wär ja dafür des magier set dem hexer zu geben
der magier hat : feuer, wasser, arkane zauber ....
der hexer : dämonen, flüche, seelen... , usw


----------



## Liju (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Sets gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut - Solange die Sets nur aus Schultern und Kopfstück bestehen würden. 

An diesen beiden Rüstungsteile wurde eine ganze Menge an Kreativität frei gesetzt. Die restlichen Teile wie Brust, Handschuhe, etc wirken dagegen nur angepasst; ein wenig lieblos. Hier hätte ich bedeutend mehr erwartet. Warum können denn Handschuhe keine Stacheln oder Sonstiges haben, wenn die Schultern damit reich bestückt sind ? Viele Formen sinds bereits im Spiel integriert, es wurde lediglich am FillIn gefeilt.


----------



## Skuffel (16. Oktober 2010)

Und nun gibts auch schon das ganze Set in 3D :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeluxeOne (16. Oktober 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> ich wär ja dafür des magier set dem hexer zu geben
> der magier hat : feuer, wasser, arkane zauber ....
> der hexer : dämonen, flüche, seelen... , usw



/sign


----------



## Skuffel (16. Oktober 2010)

*Hunter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit sind alle PvE-Sets enthüllt.


----------



## Grongrimm (16. Oktober 2010)

das kotzt mich wieder an....

Was solln der bullshit mit dem shaman t11 ?????

omg sry leute aber dieses set ist zum kotzen.

Vergleicht das mal mit dem mage oder dk.

traurig....

mfg gron


----------



## Falathrim (16. Oktober 2010)

Zum Palaset: Theeeheeeheee...naja, Palas halt. Back to the roots, nicht nur machen sie keinen Schaden mehr, ihre Sets sehen auch entsprechend so aus :>
Hunterset: Wann immer ich einen Hunter mit T11-Helm sehen werde, werde ich ein kleines Gebet an den Murloc sprechen, der für diesen Helm sein Leben lassen musste. Ansonsten ist das Set aber auch langweilig.


----------



## Liju (16. Oktober 2010)

Es ist selbstverständlich das man nicht jeden Geschmack abdecken kann, aber das Paladinsets ist ja wirklich nichts geworden. Ich hoffe darauf, dass das PvP Set da schon ein richtiger Knaller wird.


----------



## Liju (16. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum Palaset: Theeeheeeheee...naja, Palas halt. Back to the roots, _*nicht nur machen sie keinen Schaden mehr,*_ ihre Sets sehen auch entsprechend so aus :>



Ganz ruhig mein Lieber! Ich turne seit Classiczeiten als Retri durch die Welt und musste leider Gottes viel zu oft dem Vorurteil (Eichhörnchen 1hitter etc.) entgegentreten. Aber es war von Erfolg gegröhnt, so einige schauten damals dumm aus der Wäsche als ein Paladin MS Krieger aus den Latschen kloppte. Dann kam der Buff und aaaaaalle heulten rum wie Imba man als Paladin doch sei. Abwarten, selbst wenn wir generft werden sollten oder wurden, sollte man uns nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## Skuffel (16. Oktober 2010)

Liju schrieb:


> Es ist selbstverständlich das man nicht jeden Geschmack abdecken kann, aber das Paladinsets ist ja wirklich nichts geworden. Ich hoffe darauf, dass das PvP Set da schon ein richtiger Knaller wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier bitte ;D*

*Da gibts die restlichen PvP-Sets: http://forum.buffed....arena-season-9/*


----------



## Schlaviner (16. Oktober 2010)

Hmm Das Rote DK Set hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit Deathwings Model, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## evilskin (16. Oktober 2010)

ich will das DK set für den schamanen
das von schamanen sieht mal richtig kacke aus und das vom DK passt da echt besser


----------



## Falathrim (16. Oktober 2010)

@Liju: Ich habe zu Classic-Zeiten (relativ früh - ich habs mir am Release gekauft, aber erst einige Monate später angefangen) noch die fröhlichen Späße erlebt, als Fury-Warrior (Nicht im 60er-Bereich, so weit bin ich nie vorgedrungen) gegen Palas zu *hust* "kämpfen", das war relativ erheiternd (Zu dem Grade, dass ich (ohne den Hauch von PVP-Talent) fröhlich 3 Palas alleine aus den Latschen gekloppt habe) bzw. später ernüchternd (Als dann Palas anfingen Schaden zu machen und mich ohne den Hauch eines Lebensverlustes aus den Latschen kloppten). Daher darf es mir doch genehmigt sein, den alten Witz über die Paladine wieder aufleben zu lassen, die keinen Schaden machen - besonders da ich weiß, dass mich jeder halbwegs begabte Paladin immer noch ohne Probleme besiegen würde - und damit wenigstens nochmal ein paar Grinser zu ernten. Ernst gemeint ist es nicht, da sei mal beruhigt.

@evilskin: Was passt denn am DK-Set zum Schamanen, abgesehen von den Farben (Und dass es Blau, Rot und Grün ist ist ja wohl kaum ein Totschlag-Argument). Mit der Krone und dem massiven, martialischen Aussehen hat das Set meiner Meinung nach herzlich wenig Ähnlichkeiten mit dem, was ich mir für den Schami vorstellen würde..das Erdverbundene des Schamanen wird mir da durch die "natürlichen" Farben des klasseneigenen Sets schon eher ausgedrückt...auch wenn es natürlich nicht ganz so "badass" aussieht


----------



## Dragon02031987 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich frag mich grade was einige gegen das pala set haben ich finds richtig gut endlich mal nich son dunkles set wie in nordend die ganze zeit finde das sieht mal wieder nach nem "Heilgen Krieger" aus und nich nach nem dk der mit heiliger macht spielt xD


----------



## Pristus (16. Oktober 2010)

Wen interessiert das Aussehen der Sets ? 

Es kommt am Ende eh nur aufs Gearscore an. Blizzard kann machen was es will, GS und DPS wird immer bleiben. Egal wie toll die Klamotten aussehen wenn 1 Teil besser Gearscore macht aber schlecht aussieht dann wird es trotzdem angelegt. 

WOW ist doch keine Modenschau, es kommt nur auf die Zahlen an, die unsere Addons uns ausspucken....


----------



## Norti (16. Oktober 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Aussehen der Sets ?
> 
> Es kommt am Ende eh nur aufs Gearscore an. Blizzard kann machen was es will, GS und DPS wird immer bleiben. Egal wie toll die Klamotten aussehen wenn 1 Teil besser Gearscore macht aber schlecht aussieht dann wird es trotzdem angelegt.
> 
> WOW ist doch keine Modenschau, es kommt nur auf die Zahlen an, die unsere Addons uns ausspucken....



haha, du spielst sicherlich seit wotlk...und beurteilst Items nur nach ihrem Itemlvl was?^^


Ich kapier echt nicht was das Rumgemaule soll...also ich find die Sets passen sich voll der Thematik von Cataclysm an.

Jede Klasse hat irgendwas mit den Elementen zu tun, z.B Pala und Krieger Erde, Jäger und Priester: Wasser, Schurke und Druide: Wind usw.
Optisch sehen sie bei weitem besser aus als T6-10. 

Ok Schami und Hexer sind echt bissel öde...sehen aus wie Jutesäcke^^


Im Spiel haben sie bestimt mehr Wirkung


----------



## Peter@buffed (16. Oktober 2010)

Also der Mage ist einfach nur HAMMER ! mehr kann man dazunicht mehr sagen ...DK +Pala geht so der rest ist in Ordnung


----------



## Norti (16. Oktober 2010)

Gehrhard schrieb:


> Das von Druiden ist ein totaler abklatsch von T7 nur mit Federn



genau ..T7 hate voll viele Federn


----------



## tsurugu (16. Oktober 2010)

Will zwar nicht rumnörgeln,
aaaaaaaaber das Schurken-Set ist ja mal voll daneben gegangen!
Wie sollen sie sich denn verstecken und aus dem Hinterhalt / Schatten angreifen?! Die leuchten ja wie ne Discokugel! Das würde nem Caster oder so passen, aber keinem Schurken... da vermisse ich echt das Blutfang-Set vom Schurken (

Und das hat mich überrascht: Meiner Meinung nach das beste Magier-Set bisher! Doch würde einem Hexenmeister vieeel besser stehen, als dieses Batman Kostüm 

Das DK-Set finde ich als einziges einigermaßen gut gelungen! Der Rest gefällt mir nicht!


----------



## Turican (16. Oktober 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Aussehen der Sets ?
> 
> Es kommt am Ende eh nur aufs Gearscore an.



Menschen über dem Kindergartenalter denken anders.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (16. Oktober 2010)

Dk sieht ja aus wie ein teufel/balrock xD
Mage sieht natürlich auch geil aus

aber hunter omg.. der sieht aus wie der aquaman persönlich.... ansonsten richtig geiles set


----------



## MediesTsu (16. Oktober 2010)

Bis auf den Kopf.. gefällt mir der Hunter gut ^^ Die Sets von Pala und Hunter sehen an meinen Draenei Damen bestimmt gleich nochmal viiiieeel geiler aus. Ich freu mcih jedenfalls drauf das nach dem depressiven WotLK Look alles wieder ein bisschen bunter wird


----------



## Chrisjee (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Jäger Set finde ich eig. cool. 
Aber der Krieger sieht mir so irgendwie nur wie ein Magier in Platte aus.


----------



## Toddy37 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich muss mal sagen ich finde die echt super mal was neus nicht wieder einfach eine dumme neuauflage von T1-T3 -.-
Endlich gibs mal was ganz neues was auch ganz gut aussieht

Ich finde wie glaube die meisten DK und Mage am besten ^^


----------



## wowz124 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also Mage is Hamma!


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Oktober 2010)

Hässlicher gehts wirklich nicht mehr. Vollkommener Schrott.
Style: Null
Einzigartigkeit: Null

S3>all


----------



## Latharíl (16. Oktober 2010)

warum sieht des druiset aus als hätts flügel oO des wär doch eher was für priester...

und das design is auch wieder seeehr liebevoll un ein meisterwerk *hust*


----------



## SuperSaurfang (16. Oktober 2010)

das dk set sieht auch wie bc set bzw hat ähnlichkeiten ich gleube t4 oderso ka kann mich auch irren


----------



## Naldina (16. Oktober 2010)

ich versteh nicht was blizzard unter einem schurken versteht, nen turban besteht agnz bestimmt nicht aus leder


----------



## Holy Sausage (16. Oktober 2010)

haha also richtig gut gefallen mir ja dudu (spiel ich selber DD) prister und dk, haha und die pala rüstung is gelungen, endlich wieder tukkenpalas <3


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. Oktober 2010)

Im Großen und Ganzen leider etwas lieblos,wobei ich sagen muss,dass mir das Tierset vom Deathknight und Mage am besten gefallen.
Beim Schurken und Paladin musste ich etwas schmunzeln.
Irgendwie frage ich mich,was das noch mit einem Meuchelmörder zu tun hat
Und zum Paladin muss man ja nix sagen,schade das man wieder beim Power Ranger T5 Look angekommen ist.

Ich bin mit dem T-Set der Schamanen Gott sei Dank recht zufrieden (Da mein Main ein Schamane ist).Habe schon schlimmeres gesehen.

Die PvP Sets gefallen mir garnicht.Wirklich schade,seit WotLK sehen die PvP Sets nur noch aus wie ein Haufen zusammengewürfelter Einheitsbrei


----------



## Toxxical (16. Oktober 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> das dk set sieht auch wie bc set bzw hat ähnlichkeiten ich gleube t4 oderso ka kann mich auch irren



Du hast einen DK mit T4-Set gesehen?


----------



## xxhajoxx (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich find der DK Kopf sieht aus wie ein lachender böser Clown, das gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## steakpfanne (16. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt Magier & DK sehr gut. Schurke hat auch was^^ Aber Hexer igitt  Das Mage-Set würde viel besser zum Hexer passen


----------



## Deadwool (16. Oktober 2010)

seit langem mal wieder ein einigermassen gelungenes Hunter Set


----------



## DarkSaph (16. Oktober 2010)

Abgesehen vom Druiden und vom Schamanen, die zeimlich beschissen aussehen, sind die Sets das Genialste seit T6.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute sich über den Helm vom Hunter-Set beschweren....ich finde, dass es durchaus typisch für einen jäger ist, sich mit Trophäen seiner Beute zu bekleiden....und ich finde der Helm sieht eher wie ne Seeschlange als wie ein Murloc aus. Also ich find das Hunter-Set total gut gelungen. 

Und das Hexenmeister-Set hat was von einem Kultisten. Mich stört daran nur, dass es eher nach einer Leder/Schwere Rüstung Ketten/Platten Kombination als nach Stoff aussieht. Gehört zusammen mit dem Hunter und Priester-Set zu meinen Lieblingen der neuen T11-Sets. Ja, Magier ist nicht dabei, wobei ich zugeben muss, das es schon arg cool aussieht.

Edit: nur das Schurken-Set sieht schlecht aus....ich verweise auf meine Signatur (nur bei weitem nicht so nett....)


----------



## Norica (16. Oktober 2010)

yay ich werd bald als laufender springenbrunnen rumlaufen -_-


----------



## RazZerrR (16. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück spiele ich Mage und DK, ich habe die besten Sets!


----------



## Kabooom254 (16. Oktober 2010)

DK und Mage sieht verdammt geil aus...der Rest öhm ja...nicht so geil


----------



## Fusselbirne (16. Oktober 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Naja aber ich bin es Mittlerweile gewohnt das die Buffed.de-Mitglieder inzwischen alles nieder machen was Blizzard an Dingen veröffentlicht.


Joa,also zu früheren Wotlk Zeiten war´s ja auch berechtigt,da waren ja viele Müll Patches dabei.Allerdings seh ich nicht,was hier so schlimm sein soll...
Finde besonders die Sets vom Mage und Hexer sehr geil gelungen.Und die vom Pala bekommt auch wieder bissl ihren Classic bzw. BC Look zurück.Schon gay muss es ausschauen,so kennen wir nämlich den Pala.


----------



## fl01 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso sind da eigentlich verschiedene Farben? Hat da jedes Volk seine eigenen?




Warscheinlich wieder / 10ner / 25er / 25er Hm


----------



## Eratic (16. Oktober 2010)

Also das set vom Mage sieht mal wirklich geil aus. Als Feuermage mit dem Equipment unterwegs zu sein hat schon was


----------



## khain22 (16. Oktober 2010)

das mage set und das dk set passt am besten eigentlich zu dem dungeon das soll doch bei ragnaros sein die anderen passen meiner meinung nach nicht dort hin haha ^^ 

damit will ich sagen mage und dk sind am besten


----------



## khain22 (16. Oktober 2010)

fl01 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich wieder / 10ner / 25er / 25er Hm



das kann nicht stimmen deine aussage weil es ja jetzt in 25er und 10er alles gleichwertig ist an rüstung nur das es im 25er mehr gibt


----------



## Tiaga (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Set des Jägers ist gut gelungen.
Der Murlockopf als Helm, fantastisch. Wie bereits geschrieben, ein Jäger sollte eine Rüstung tragen die aus "erlegter" Beute besteht. Find ich Klasse.

Der Pala hat ein wenig vom Zipfelmützenkasperl. Aber man kann den Helm ja ausblenden.


----------



## heiduei (17. Oktober 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> vollkommen 0815.
> genauso wie alles nach s3



alda , wayne ??? 
du bist so einer, der sowieso alles scheiße findet :/ 
mich zu flamen bringt nix da ich den thread nie wieder öffne xD


----------



## Aremetis (17. Oktober 2010)

?? Ich bin verwirrt wie viele Leute hier schreiben, dass die Sets gut aussehen ??? 

Naja Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden - da scheine ich wohl einen anderen zu haben wie die meisten hier, denn ich finde kein einziges auch nur ansatzweise gut.

Gut Helme kann man ja zum Glück ausblenden, aber auch der Rest....

In meinen Augen sehen nur die Schuhe von den Plattenträgern (zB Warri) ok aus.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (17. Oktober 2010)

Also das krieger und paladin set ist doch wohl ein witz, oder..

Edit:
Aber das dk-set ist geil


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (22. Oktober 2010)

Meine top 3 ... 1.Todesritter 2.Krieger und 3.Schurke...Das Hexer-Set sieht eigentlich ganz in Ordnung aus, aber der Helm ist nicht mein Geschmack :S ... Gut dass man den verstecken kann


----------



## odinxd (22. Oktober 2010)

was soll der paladin denn darstellen???? aus einem holz geschnitzt? na super -.-
gott sei dank laufe ich ohne angezeigten helm rum...

also sonderlich hübsch wirken die meisten sets noch nicht, krieger is ganz cool und jäger iwi immer aber meiner meinung nach ist kein set je wieder an t6 ran gekommen (ausser pala t8 das hatte was )


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Oktober 2010)

Warlock sieht find ich wie immer hammer aus.

Dudu ist ebenfalls nice.

Schurke... naja


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Sets sind schon in Ordnung... die WotLK-Katastrophe war eh nicht mehr zu unterbieten.


----------



## Mograin (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Mage tier11-set sieht wie Ragnaros wenn er sich in Menschen-form verwandeln könnte das ist vollgeil^^


----------



## HDMagosh (22. Oktober 2010)

warum wird immer ein männlicher Mensch gezeigt? Untote,Tauren und Zwerge sehn doch besser aus in sets


----------



## stubbsl (22. Oktober 2010)

Nach meiner Meinung werden die T-Sets immer "unkreativer"...die sehen doch alle irgendwie gleich aus.


----------



## red soil (22. Oktober 2010)

stubbsl schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung werden die T-Sets immer "unkreativer"...die sehen doch alle irgendwie gleich aus.




Hmm ja stimmt die sehen aus wie...wie t9 !! omgrofllol!!! alle gleich unso !!

 /facepalm....


----------



## Lil Gwin (22. Oktober 2010)

stubbsl schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung werden die T-Sets immer "unkreativer"...die sehen doch alle irgendwie gleich aus.




finde ich leider auch. 
die sets ähneln sich insgesamt einfach zu sehr.
habe da eher auf klare verbindungen zu den einzelnen klassen gehofft, so daß wirklich starke unterschiede auf anhieb zu erkennen sind. 
anscheinend hat man jedoch einen größeren wert darauf gelegt, daß die "set-zusammengehörigkeit" zu erkennen ist, als der bezug zur klasse. 
selbst die farben wiederholen sich in fast allen sets immer wieder..bin irgendwie leicht irritiert..^^

mal schauen, ob alles bis zum 7.12. so bleibt, oder sich doch noch kleinigkeiten ändern.


----------



## Darkjoker (22. Oktober 2010)

nicht schon wieder fröhlich bunt.......ausserdem sehen die wieder alle fast gleich aus.....

aber wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste... denke mal mage oder dk


----------

